# Housebreaking



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I have toys, not standards, but although they were 98% within a week of when I got them at 16 weeks, I'd say that they had to be 9 - 12 months before they got to 100%.
One did have a problem of peeing in the bed during the night though - cured that by making her wear a pair of dog panties (with a human incontinence pad in them) - she did pee the first night in them, but NEVER again, After a couple of weeks, stopped putting them on her, and 10 years later, it has never happened again!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I solved the very occasional peeing on the bed by taking them out later, and waking up earlier. It only happened once or twice when they were very young.

The peeing on greeting sounds like submissive urination - it's something pups in particular do to signal that they are lowly, harmless creatures. Dogs will do it if they are nervous, or over excited, so scolding her, or making any kind of fuss about it, will just make it worse. I'd work on building her confidence around people and other dogs, and making greetings as routine as possible (in and out umpteen times a day), trying to keep everything calm when you come home. Having said which, Poppy throws a complete carnival every time I come home after an absence of more than 5 minutes, and I've been working on it for over four years... At least it is all joyous bounce, and not puddles!


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

This is an issue I had with my girl she had accidents on the bed because she can't get down on ht own. One of the things I did was take her out right before we got in bed & I got her pee pants she does not like to pee in them and will ask me bark or put her foot in my face if she has to go out. If I am asleep and don't wake up she can go in the pants but generally she will hold it now. I could probably leave the off altogether but better safe than sorry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily is a spoo so maybe how things worked for us will be a good guide for you. We left our pups crated when we weren't home until they were about 7 months old. They were crated at night with doors closed until they were about 5 months old. This was to avoid chewing problems along with housebreak accidents. Lily was really housebroken within about 2 weeks after we brought her home at 7 weeks of age, but better safe than sorry.

Watching out for sneaky stuff was something we had to do with Lily. She doesn't like going out in the rain. We would send her out in the yard on rainy nights and then figure out that she hadn't done anything because she would potty on the concrete floor in the basement. If you put pee and poo on command you can make sure your dog is empty before you turn in for the night and that may help. To teach go on command you need to choose a verbal cue. Start saying the cue in a happy but firm voice when you take the pup out at times you expect they have to go (like when you return home or first thing in the morning). Keep saying it while they are going, then have a celebration. Pretty quickly they learn that they should go when you tell them. This is handy at roadside rest stops and at dog shows among other things.

Peeing when you greet is submissive and excited, not really about breaking training. As fjm suggests keep your greetings low key. Make coming and going routine and you should see improvement. As your pup gets older this tends to stop anyway.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Tia,5 month old mini girl wees when people come in. I thought she was just excited,didn't realise it was a submissive thing. One of my standards did it as a puppy also,but he grew out of it,hopefully Tia will. She never wees on the bed,doesn't need to go all night. When I first got her at 8 weeks,used to take her out at 11pm,then 6am,but she now goes out about 10pm,and then not till 7am or sometimes later. Still not 100% reliable in the day,have to remind her and only today I had shut her in the lounge to eat her tea(have to feed her separately from greedy spoo Billy!) and she weed in there,hadn't done that for weeks,oh well guess it takes a while for them to be completely reliable.


----------

